# Woodvils 2015



## Rob Fisher

For those of you looking for a new 2015 Woodvil!

Message from Reosmods!

"*The woodvils will go on sale 5/23/15 at 5pm eastern time*"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Hawkeye @Rob Fisher !
Rob, i am hoping you get the ones you want


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Hawkeye @Rob Fisher !
> Rob, i am hoping you get the ones you want



Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! Now I just have to work out what 5pm EST works out to on SA time.


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! Now I just have to work out what 5pm EST works out to on SA time.


You looking at 23:00


----------



## acorn




----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks Guys! I can't believe it's only 4 hours difference.. I did google it but didn't think it was only 4 hours....


----------



## acorn

No sorry 6 Hours difference

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Mr Fisher 5 + 4 = 11 ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @Rob Fisher 

I have used the following website for years for this type of thing.
http://www.timeanddate.com/time/zones/est

Right now, they say EST is 01:25 and its now 8:25 here, so that means they are currently 7 hours behind us.

So my estimate would be that 5pm EST would be midnight here.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's very early in the morning... OK thanks guys now I'm happy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> I have used the following website for years for this type of thing.
> http://www.timeanddate.com/time/zones/est
> 
> Right now, they say EST is 01:25 and its now 8:25 here, so that means they are currently 7 hours behind us.
> 
> So my estimate would be that 5pm EST would be midnight here.



Now that's more like I expected... thanks Hi Ho! I will be ready from 11pm just in case!


----------



## Ashley A

5Ah battery + 4ml tank = 11 hours tooting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that's more like I expected... thanks Hi Ho! I will be ready from 11pm just in case!


Can't you buy through the back door, you must be Rob's largest individual customer?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that's more like I expected... thanks Hi Ho! I will be ready from 11pm just in case!



Good idea @Rob Fisher - maybe 10:30pm just to be on the extra safe side in case it starts at 11pm.

Actually, I see that in Maine, the time is now 2:31 - suggesting only 6 hours behind

On further inspection, there seems to be daylight savings time being observed in some places and Maine looks to be one of those. Then they convert from EST to EDT.

You know what Rob, the best thing for you to do is to email the modmaster and ask him what time is it there and whether his 5pm time is the time on his watch...

I think its going to be either 6 or 7 hours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> Can't you buy through the back door, you must be Rob's largest individual customer?


----------



## Rob Fisher

The pictures of the new Woodvils are starting to appear on the web site! Whooo!

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?o...ge=shop.browse&Itemid=3&limit=20&limitstart=0

These are the ones I'm after!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Ah, was just going to post the same @Rob Fisher. My favourites so far:

Cocobolo






Purple Heart

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

@Rob Fisher has great taste!
Caribbean Rosewood Birds Eye is my winner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Ah, was just going to post the same @Rob Fisher. My favourites so far:
> 
> Cocobolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Heart



That's a bonus @Andre! YOu and I are after different ones!


----------



## Silver

May the force be with you guys @Rob Fisher and @Andre 
Bring home the woodies to SA soil!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Now 15 pages of Woodvils loaded on Reosmods. Still waiting for an Ebony. Here are some that caught my eye:

Wenge





Birdseye Maple





Stabilized blue with Ebony door





Spalted Maple with clear resin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG there are so many I want! 

I want one of these! And I want them quite badly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Now 15 pages of Woodvils loaded on Reosmods. Still waiting for an Ebony. Here are some that caught my eye:
> 
> Wenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birdseye Maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stabilized blue with Ebony door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spalted Maple with clear resin



@Andre that Spalted Maple with clear resin looks really nice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## shabbar

buy them all rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> buy them all rob



If I wouldn't get killed and buried by my wife I would!


----------



## Willyza

@ $230.00 the cheapest one I can see there
230 X 11.86= R2727.80 x 6 = R16366.80

I think he would get strangled first and then get killed twice
then there wont be anything to buried 

ps what the wife e-mail so I can send it to her 

and everyone tells me Vaping is cheaper ROFLMAO.................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> @ $230.00 the cheapest one I can see there
> 230 X 11.86= R2727.80 x 6 = R16366.80
> 
> I think he would get strangled first and then get killed twice
> then there wont be anything to buried
> 
> ps what the wife e-mail so I can send it to her
> 
> and everyone tells me Vaping is cheaper ROFLMAO.................



Then you need to add on the courier fee and then the Vat and also because it's wood they charge you a vegetation fee. Don't ask me about the vegetation fee because it was new to me... R135 for the one I got the other day!


----------



## Andre

Some more eye candy. No Ebony yet.

Stabilized Curly Maple






Stabilized (wood not specified)





Bubinga

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

And there goes the bank balance.......AGAIN!! I love Reos, but I hate them....sigh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Willyza

@Andre
I see Rob's pic and everyone else's
but never yours, it just shows as below



Andre said:


> Bubinga


----------



## Andre

Willyza said:


> @Andre
> I see Rob's pic and everyone else's
> but never yours, it just shows as below


Weird...I have no idea.


----------



## Willyza

must be just me


----------



## Rob Fisher

Woodvil 2015 Maintenance!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Having just made a big (non-vape) purchase, my vaping budget is blown. For the next 20 years or so! So I'll not be buying a Woodville unfortunately. But a few of the unusual ones that caught my eye were the red mallee ones and resin mixed. Some eye candy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> Having just made a big (non-vape) purchase, my vaping budget is blown. For the next 20 years or so! So I'll not be buying a Woodville unfortunately. But a few of the unusual ones that caught my eye were the red mallee ones and resin mixed. Some eye candy...
> View attachment 27608
> View attachment 27609
> View attachment 27610
> View attachment 27611
> View attachment 27612
> View attachment 27613


Yeah, those Mallee ones are great, saw them last night.


----------



## Rob Fisher

2,850 seconds to go to the Woodvil sale!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Ready to go...........


----------



## Silver

Good luck @Rob Fisher and @Andre 
Bring home the woodies!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh yes Please! Got the three I wanted!!!!! Whooooo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

12 minutes into the sale and I see many woodies have been sold already

Many of the cocobola variants are gone

Holding thumbs for Andre

And i also see many of the lighter coloured woodies gone
Holdimg thumbs for skipper Rob

Go boys go!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh yes Please! Got the three I wanted!!!!! Whooooo!
> 
> View attachment 27643
> View attachment 27644
> View attachment 27645


Well done, @Rob Fisher. I was after your middle one too! Would have loved a stabilized wood one.

Got about my 4th choice in the end - Zebra Ebony. HRH's favourite. This one:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Well done, @Rob Fisher. I was after your middle one too! Would have loved a stabilized wood one.
> 
> Got about my 4th choice in the end - Zebra Ebony. HRH's favourite. This one:



Wow that was so intense... my heart is still pumping! Sorry I stole one you wanted @Andre...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Andre

Stunning!

Rob Fisher is probably busy buying them all.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Congrats @Andre
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> Rob Fisher is probably busy buying them all.



Look a few posts up... got the three I wanted Hi Ho @Silver!


----------



## Silver

I see there are 200 woodies listed on reosmods
And they are all numbered from 1 to 200
I see about every fifth one has been sold. Not bad for 20 mins


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that was so intense... my heart is still pumping! Sorry I stole one you wanted @Andre...


Lol, no problem. My fist choice in the end was the one below. Had it in my cart, but someone paid faster than me. Then it was a losing race. But very chuffed with the one I got!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Look a few posts up... got the three I wanted Hi Ho @Silver!



Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher 
I was so busy typing my post that I didnt see that
Well done! Congrats!
They all look great
That was quick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I see there are 200 woodies listed on reosmods
> And they are all numbered from 1 to 200
> I see about every fifth one has been sold. Not bad for 20 mins


They are numbered to 356. If I remember correctly that is what the modmaster said would be for sale?


----------



## HPBotha

​


----------



## Silver

@Andre, you must have spent so long examining them all beforehand - and downloading the pictures to see...

Its all so exciting - trying to get the one you want. Now i see why its such an honour to get a Woodie - and even more so, your favourite one


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> They are numbered to 356. If I remember correctly that is what the modmaster said would be for sale?



Ah, you are right, i didnt click to the end. I see there are 356 - my gosh. Thats a lot of pics to go through


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Andre, you must have spent so long examining them all beforehand - and downloading the pictures to see...
> 
> Its all so exciting - trying to get the one you want. Now i see why its such an honour to get a Woodie - and even more so, your favourite one


Lol, I bookmarked 9 because I knew it was quite probable that I might not get my first choices. Any of those 9 would have been great for me - they are all stunning and I changed my mind on my favourites several times.
Now for the agony of waiting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are still PLENTY of outstanding Woodvils still for sale!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

congrats guys. i was not even buying but shared some of your excitement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

So interesting to see which were the popular ones that were taken first


----------



## Rob Fisher

Interesting statistic! R300,000 worth of Woodvils were sold in 10 minutes tonight! 

That's a 101 Woodvils sold at an average price of $250!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

This was the first Woodvil to be sold tonight at the sale!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And this was the second one sold!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Congrats @Andre and @Rob Fisher may the post Gods hasten your parcels to your doors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan

Many congratulations @Andre & @Rob Fisher, may the awesome "Woods" serve you well.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> Many congratulations @Andre & @Rob Fisher, may the awesome "Woods" serve you well.



When you start getting older, you appreciate all the wood you can get

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BigB

I got the following:

(Links removed and images added below) .

There are still loads available. You can shop away and still choose.....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome @BigB! Here are the pics to see without going to Reosmods.. I try not to go to the site because there are still a few Woodvils that I need to buy but my wallet (and wife) are saying no to!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Nice zebra @BigB !
Congrats!!


----------



## Andre

BigB said:


> I got the following:
> 
> https://www.reosmods.com/index.php?...roduct_id=1869&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3
> 
> https://www.reosmods.com/index.php?...roduct_id=2003&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3
> 
> There are still loads available. You can shop away and still choose.....


Those are just stunning, @BigB Congrats. Like @Rob Fisher and for the same reasons, I try not to go to the Reosmods site.


----------



## johan

Congratulations @BigB - seems like wood is taking over Reoville ATM.


----------



## Andre

My Woodvil is in Johannesburg!!!!!!!!!

So, so tempted to buy another. Find my hand hovering over that button...but just cannot justify it before I have held one in my hand at least.

Unless, of course, a certain stabilized one goes up for sale

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Andre said:


> My Woodvil is in Johannesburg!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, so tempted to buy another. Find my hand hovering over that button...but just cannot justify it before I have held one in my hand at least.
> 
> Unless, of course, a certain stabilized one goes up for sale



Keep on dreaming bro, keep on dreaming......hahahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Right my peeps! My Woodvils are on their way from Florida to Winston Park via FedEx! Estimated delivery (which I think is a little optimistic for SA courier services) is Thursday! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And then some more Woodvil info is that another two 21015 Woodvils are on their way from Maine to Florida as we speak for two other SA customers!

That should bring the number of 2015 Woodvils in SA to Seven!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

need some understanding. if i m gonna get a woodwil and is an oiled one , can i use only mineral oil or could i use wooden wax as well to polish it ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> need some understanding. if i m gonna get a woodwil and is an oiled one , can i use only mineral oil or could i use wooden wax as well to polish it ?



Mineral Oil is probably the best option because it looks after the wood and it has no smell!

One of the recommendations is Howards Feed-n-Wax and I bought two bottles of it... but it has a Citrus smell and I'm not sure I want to use that on the internal section of my Woodies.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> need some understanding. if i m gonna get a woodwil and is an oiled one , can i use only mineral oil or could i use wooden wax as well to polish it ?


Mine is also an oiled one, @andro. I am only going to use mineral oil on it as it is clear and odourless. Rob from Reosmods recommends the use of mineral oil on the oiled ones - he used that for the initial oiling. Use a cloth to apply outside and a small brush to apply inside, leave for 10 minutes and rub excess off with a clean cloth.

Rob (Reosmods) also said one could use Pure 100% Tung oil should you want. It is not odourless.

Many ECF Reonauts use Howards Wax UV, but it has a citrus scent. Not sure how available that is in South Africa.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

andro said:


> need some understanding. if i m gonna get a woodwil and is an oiled one , can i use only mineral oil or could i use wooden wax as well to polish it ?



I am sure you can use both; mineral oil to feed the wood and wax to polish, but @Genosmate is the fundi on wood to properly answer your question.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> I am sure you can use both; mineral oil to feed the wood and wax to polish, but @Genosmate is the fundi on wood to properly answer your question.


@johan is 100% correct.
Finding pure Tung Oil in SA is difficult and if you want some I'll dig out a manufacturers details for you,I don't use it because of the drying times involved and you have to apply it very correctly,I prefer pure Danish Oil.
I wouldn't (wax) polish an oil finished Reo but thats just because of personal preference and you should bear in mind that if you polish it with a wax thereafter its not worth trying to use an oil again unless you get all the wax off/out of the wood.
Heres a link where the man himself advocates oil onlyhttps://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/oil-vs-poly-lacquer-finish-on-woodvils.350814/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> @johan is 100% correct.
> Finding pure Tung Oil in SA is difficult and if you want some I'll dig out a manufacturers details for you,I don't use it because of the drying times involved and you have to apply it very correctly,I prefer pure Danish Oil.
> I wouldn't (wax) polish an oil finished Reo but thats just because of personal preference and you should bear in mind that if you polish it with a wax thereafter its not worth trying to use an oil again unless you get all the wax off/out of the wood.
> Heres a link where the man himself advocates oil onlyhttps://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/oil-vs-poly-lacquer-finish-on-woodvils.350814/


Thanks.
Tung Oil, Danish Oil, or sorts of oil available here, but no mineral oil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Thanks.
> Tung Oil, Danish Oil, or sorts of oil available here, but no mineral oil.


Thats where I buy my stuff @Andre,very good products.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There will be two more 2015 Woodvils appearing tomorrow! They are on their way as we speak via Courier! And they are both stunning! And I'm referring to the woodvils and not the recipients... the recipients are good guys but I wouldn't say they are stunning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Yes we are!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

I see you're up early too Uncle Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> I see you're up early too Uncle Rob



Yip nose was blocked with blood and stuff... and I needed to get my body upright... now that I'm up and done a bit of gentle nose blowing I'm feeling much better! I can always have a another sleep later! 

Why are you up so early? Planing on going out to protect and serve?


----------



## zadiac

Yes sir. Almost getting ready for work. Been up since 3. Had to go to bed early last night due to loadshedding at 8pm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Birchwood Casey sell some nice producta for wood finishing and maintenance too. Most gun shops stock it for rifle stocks and the finish looks great. Might be worth some research.


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Yes sir. Almost getting ready for work. Been up since 3. Had to go to bed early last night due to loadshedding at 8pm.



Big respect for you and what you do for us @zadiac !

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro

I saw it before on the forum but cant find it again. Where is a video that explain how to use the new 510 connector?


----------



## hands

about 13min in

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> I saw it before on the forum but cant find it again. Where is a video that explain how to use the new 510 connector?


You can also look at the last 3 videos in this post, the last one is on maintenance of a Woodvil: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/reply?quote=54751

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Big respect for you and what you do for us @zadiac !



Thanks Silver. It's my calling and a pleasure to help people in need

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Your Woodvil door is too tight from moisture.

From the modmaster: 
*
If your door is tight here is a simple fix . Take a little at a time and check to make sure you haven't removed to much wood . Make sure you hold the door at the same angle on the door.*
*
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## andro

can i change the button like a normal reo ?thinking about @hands wonderful skill here ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> can i change the button like a normal reo ?thinking about @hands wonderful skill here ......



Rob from REO says not... but the guys on ECF have already changed buttons... let me see if I can find the thread... stand by...

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/i-replaced-my-woodvil-buttons.678849/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Mine is also very tight, but I like it, so I know it will never fall out (like the Grand's door has done a few times...lol)


----------



## Spydro

As a wood lover, at the time the 2015 Woodvil's were my favorite Reos. But I like the P67's better in use. Unfortunately I seldom use any of my Woodvil's anymore. The P67's and a couple of the other Reos get used more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been a long time since I had a Woodvil in my paw... and coupled with a Haku Venna it's a winner as always!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Ooh that's lovely Rob!
Great to see the woodvil out again!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

